# tiny little bugs..



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a fairly new to me planted discus tank (tank was running for over a year before tho).

today I got home and noticed one of the discus was rather dark... so I did a water change...


after draining the water, I started to notice a bunch of TINY,,,, i mean really tiny bugs on the glass just above the water line. They where beige in colour.

I would take a pic, but I think they might me too small.


are these guys harmfull?
how to get rid of them while keeping the fishes happy?


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Copepods perhaps? If they are your discus's should eat them.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

do they "skitter/hop/jump" around..on the glass??


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

they seem to only walk around the glass... they have really tiny legs.

I have not noticed any fish eating them yet (tank of discus, rams, kribs, rasporas, endlers, etc)...m but then again, i've never seen them under the water line


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thats weird...you can actually see the legs?? 

i would do a water change and wipe down all walls, completely. They probably arent harmful because if they were you would have had problems already..but its always nice not to have bugs hanging around. 

Hopefully someone may know what these are..


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen those bugs in my shrimp tank...I think they are harmless


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They're probably Copepods.

This is how I heard them being talked about by another affected member's shrimp tank. You should be able to make out prolonged antennae, along with the legs.

If not, it might be something else. If they are, they're harmless and nothing to freak out about.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

If they're above the waterline, they're probably not copepods. Whatever they are though, they're probably harmless. I've noticed probably similar tiny little bugs on the surface of the water in my tank, hopping around like fleas on the floating plants but they've done no harm.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> If they're above the waterline, they're probably not copepods. Whatever they are though, they're probably harmless. I've noticed probably similar tiny little bugs on the surface of the water in my tank, hopping around like fleas on the floating plants but they've done no harm.


what you're describing are spring tails. they're more than just harmless- they eat, among other things, molds, fungus and dead plant material. excellent clean up crew, you may also find them in the soil of your house plants. Most excellent fish food.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a link to the planted tank website , with pictures of all these little creepies...do you recognize one?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good find Reva!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Reva said:


> here is a link to the planted tank website , with pictures of all these little creepies...do you recognize one?
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/40061-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html


thanks for the site!!!
i have tiny jumping flea like bugs in my tank, but not sure what it is though >.<


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

I have *tiny bugs jumping above the waterline in my tank as well. They are too small for me tell what they are, but as long as they are harmless (I hope), and they don't jump out of the tank, then I can live with them...


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

VR4, sounds like daphnia to me...are they clear bodied or dark?
did anyone recognize any of the pictures on that site?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Reva said:


> VR4, sounds like daphnia to me...are they clear bodied or dark?
> did anyone recognize any of the pictures on that site?


Tiny ones, i can't even tell what color and as they get a little bigger approx. 1mm or smaller they're orange? 
They're on the surface of the water and jump


----------

